# Cute Christmas goat video



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_EdJ-XkUA&feature=player_embedded#!

This was posted on another forum and thought it was cute enough to post here too. Thanks BBH!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, that was WAY too short!!!  Here is another of the same goaties:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkKtJHcfkME&feature=related


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2010)

Cute!

Here's one I've always liked...

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/carol.html


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 17, 2010)

Awwwww!!    Very Sweet!! Thanks for sharing Karen!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 17, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Cute!
> 
> Here's one I've always liked...
> 
> http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/carol.html


That doe in front is in a raging heat and the buck behind her doesn't seem to notice....


----------

